

Unicode nearing 50% of the web - auston
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/unicode-nearing-50-of-web.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1084690>

